# Boarding contract/barn owner issues...



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmm, I do not really have any ideas of what you could do, but that is really messed up. It is his fault the horses did not get wormed on the 1st of the month. You should not have to pay at all. I would just bring up to him that it is NOT in the contract anywhere, and that you should not have to pay.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Yikes. I am not sure what to tell you! Hopefully someone has some solid advice for you.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

You said your contract says nothing about worming - but - does it say that new rules/policies can be added and must be followed?

Rough handling your horse? Can you explain? 

Why in the world would you call the police? Because he wormed your horses? As they are on his property, he can handle them. In fact by signing the boarding contract you have willingly submitted them to be handled by him.

If you knew about the worming - why didn't you take care of your own horses and leave him a note?


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

mls said:


> You said your contract says nothing about worming - but - does it say that new rules/policies can be added and must be followed?
> 
> Rough handling your horse? Can you explain?
> 
> ...


Nope no where. I think you should re read my post to see why I am so upset. Its not the fact they were dewormed. He will not allow us to do our own horses, he claims we have to pay him for his own dewormer.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

paint gurl 23 said:


> Nope no where. I think you should re read my post to see why I am so upset. Its not the fact they were dewormed. He will not allow us to do our own horses, he claims we have to pay him for his own dewormer.


And you said you knew prior to him worming your horses that this was the case.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I think she has valid concerns. I wouldn't want to be forced to use the same dewormer every time PLUS that dewormer being from out of the US. If she is willing and able to deworm her own horses regularly, why is he taking it upon himself to charge $20-25 per horse to do it? I would be upset too. 

I also see nothing wrong with contacting the police to ask questions, which is what I gathered she did from her OP.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

goldilockz said:


> PLUS that dewormer being from out of the US.


The OP is in Canada. Her BO ordered the wormer from the US.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Ahh. I read it backwards 

It is still rather unreasonable to charge someone that much more for something they have always done themselves.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks goldilockz.

mls- ya I knew that, I made it clear *I would pay him for the dewormer to deworm them myself.* Get it straight. Not for him to just go ahead after the first of the month and deworm them without my permission. No where in that contract says anything about deworming/shots/farrier whatsoever. Then he tries to turn around and tell me I owe him 50.00 for handling/deworming my horses, I think not. No one handles my horses without my permission, its simple, and he knew that to begin with. If thats not clear enough for you to understand then I dont know what is.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Sticky situation.....We bill out cost of wormer plus $2 for dosing it. However, we lay that out in the contract. I think you have a right to be upset - especially because it seems like he's just going for a cash grab.
My best advice to you is to pay what he asks now, and try to work this out with him for the future, however unpleasant the conversation may be. Try hard to be business-like and keep it to the facts. Explain your concerns and try to keep a good open conversation. If you can not reach a reasonable conclusion or an argument breaks out, you should move your horses. I know you said boarding is hard to find where you are however, you don't seem happy with the owner in other aspects as well. Perhaps you should begin your search for a new place now just in case you reach a crisis point and have to move quickly.
SS you are dealing with this - keep us posted as to how it turns out.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

paint gurl 23 said:


> mls- ya I knew that, I made it clear *I would pay him for the dewormer to deworm them myself.* Get it straight. Not for him to just go ahead after the first of the month and deworm them without my permission. No where in that contract says anything about deworming/shots/farrier whatsoever. Then he tries to turn around and tell me I owe him 50.00 for handling/deworming my horses, I think not. No one handles my horses without my permission, its simple, and he knew that to begin with. If thats not clear enough for you to understand then I dont know what is.


"Ya I knew that?" What does that mean?

I have it very straight. The owner put the policy in place THREE months ago. No where have you indicated that you did indeed worm your horses in that time.

Again - if you leave your horses in the care of someone else - you are giving them permission to handle them.

As far as how much the wormer cost - did he show you the invoice? 

It is very clear you do no like or trust your barn owner. For your own sanity, I suggest you find another place to board or make peace with him.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

From a Barn Owner perspective:

You pay him to handle your horse. What is he doing that you don't like? Just because he isn't lovey dovey like you are doesn't make him evil. "My horse doesn't like him" OMG people! Did your horse turn around and tell you "this guy is an A$$"? Unless you witness him beating your horse.. take a chill pill.

I understand him wanting to make sure all horses are wormed. But he is taking it a little far. I include worming in my board every 2 months. If boarders insist they do it themselves, that's fine but they must do it every two months, and alternate wormers and no I'm not going to give you a discount if you do it yourself. They must also notify me the day they do it and let me know what they used. 

You should really lay off the fact he was a few days late.. your horse will not die because he was a few days late on the dewormer! However, him charging you $25 is outragous! My advice is to send him an email or write him a note saying "Thank you for worming my horses but I would really rather do it myself not to mention, an extra $50 is really stretching my budget. If it is ok with you, I will stick to your schdule but use alternating wormers and let you know when I do them and what I use."

If he doesn't go for it, move your horse.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

starlinestables said:


> From a Barn Owner perspective:
> 
> You pay him to handle your horse. What is he doing that you don't like? Just because he isn't lovey dovey like you are doesn't make him evil. "My horse doesn't like him" OMG people! Did your horse turn around and tell you "this guy is an A$$"? Unless you witness him beating your horse.. take a chill pill.
> 
> ...


I dont know whats with you people and attacking the person who wrote the post. This is not a place to just out and attack people when you feel the need. You dont know my horses or the barn or the guy who owns it so lay off. I asked a specific question on what I should do or what people would do in this situation, not for you to sit there on your *** and tell me about how my horses should be handled. Did you read my contract, NO, it doesnt say anywhere in there he needs to handle my horses in any way shape or form without my permission. Period. I pay him to feed my horses and have them on his property. For your information, this guy has acted violently towards horses so dont tell me to take a chill pill when you dont know what the hell your talking about. Unless you have some ADVICE for me, dont stick your nose somewhere it doesnt belong because I didnt ask for any other input. Thank you.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

I think the solution is pretty simple. Talk to the BO and follow up in written form. Request that he allow you to do your own worming and to please not worm your horse anymore. 
You can leave it at that or state 1) you prefer to do it yourself 
2) you prefer to alternate the wormers
3) $50 is too much


If BO says no go you must pay the $50 and use his wormers then you have to find a new place to go, pretty simple to me.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

paint gurl 23 said:


> I dont know whats with you people and attacking the person who wrote the post. This is not a place to just out and attack people when you feel the need. You dont know my horses or the barn or the guy who owns it so lay off. I asked a specific question on what I should do or what people would do in this situation, not for you to sit there on your *** and tell me about how my horses should be handled. Did you read my contract, NO, it doesnt say anywhere in there he needs to handle my horses in any way shape or form without my permission. Period. I pay him to feed my horses and have them on his property. For your information, this guy has acted violently towards horses so dont tell me to take a chill pill when you dont know what the hell your talking about. Unless you have some ADVICE for me, dont stick your nose somewhere it doesnt belong because I didnt ask for any other input. Thank you.


Again... Chill! I was on your side for the most part. You asked a question and I was answering. I asked you a question and your the one that didn't answer it. What was he doing that you didn't like? Because if he is really that violent, then it would be pretty obvious regardless of the worming situation that you should move your horse. Your right.. I don't know you but you sound like a similar ex boarder of mine. New horse at my barn nipped at me as I was turning her out and I smacked her hard with the lead rope on the neck and yelled a few choice cuss words while her owner was there. She said her horse didn't "like me" and left but her horse bit her not 10 minutes earlier! If he feeds your horse and turns it out every day then thats considered "handling". In case you missed the last paragraph... I offered my advice especially from my point of view as a barn owner.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Starlinestables, again, *no where* in the contract does it say he needs to handle or will be handling my horses. He doesnt turn any horses out or handle anyones horses. He did this all on his own to have everyone pay him 25 dollars. I only pay him to feed them and have them on his property, *that is it*. I told him 3 months ago I would be deworming my horses but would pay him for his dewormer. He went behind my back and handled my horses without my permission or ok. I am there everyday, I could have done it, so this is nothing more then a money grab.


----------



## lovemyponies (Jul 26, 2008)

It does sound like a money grab, so will he stop worming and allow you to do it yourself and forgo the $50? If so then all should be fine. If not regardless of what your contract says you should probably move your horse if your BO is doing things you don't like and over charging you.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

paint gurl 23 said:


> Starlinestables, again, *no where* in the contract does it say he needs to handle or will be handling my horses. He doesnt turn any horses out or handle anyones horses. He did this all on his own to have everyone pay him 25 dollars. I only pay him to feed them and have them on his property, *that is it*. I told him 3 months ago I would be deworming my horses but would pay him for his dewormer. He went behind my back and handled my horses without my permission or ok. I am there everyday, I could have done it, so this is nothing more then a money grab.


How in the world are we attacking you? Because we are asking questions?

You appear to have left out some information. Are you on self care board or does the BO feed, clean stalls, etc. 

Did you worm your horses in those three months?


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

Thanks to the people who actually had some advice and read my post thoroughly. Its a shame there are so many people on this forum that have to be rude and unhelpful but still feel the need to reply.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

paint gurl 23 said:


> Thanks to the people who actually had some advice and read my post thoroughly. Its a shame there are so many people on this forum that have to be rude and unhelpful but still feel the need to reply.


 
Starlinestables and I were simply asking questions from a impartial point of view. It is very unfortunate you view it as attacking, rude and unhelpful. 

And you never did answer those questions . . . .


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

mls said:


> Starlinestables and I were simply asking questions from a impartial point of view. It is very unfortunate you view it as attacking, rude and unhelpful.
> 
> And you never did answer those questions . . . .



Thank you MLS! To the OP.. You did indeed leave out information. If your a self care boarder than indeed he doesn't need to be worming your horses unless you refused to do it yourself. If you want to stay there, pay the jerk and make it clear to him that you won't be paying him the next time so he shouldn't worm your horses.


----------

